# Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer



## HStrauss (14. Januar 2015)

*Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

Ich stelle mir zurzeit einen PC zusammen und wollte wissen welches Mainboard den empfehlenswerter wäre. Als CPU werde ich den i7 4790k benutzten und ihn auch übertakten.  Falls andere Mainboard Vorschläge kommen werde ich sie gerne berücksichtigen. Wobei bei dem Asus der Vorteil wäre das ich noch ein headset oder eine Maus bekommen würde.
Zur Auswahl bei den Maiboards stehen zurzeit:
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer (90MB0KZ0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Westcoast (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

das *Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5** ist sehr solide, kannst du gerne nehmen.*


----------



## Rudi-Brudi (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

Habe zur Zeit genau die selbe Überlegung. Was sind denn die Vor- und Nachteile dieser Boards?


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

Beide Boards sind gut.
Das Asus hat ein sehr gutes Bios. Das Gigabyte 2x USB im Panel mehr.


----------



## HStrauss (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

Wie wichtig wären den diese 2 USB Anschlüsse mehr und welches eignet sich besser zum übertakten?


----------



## IluBabe (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

Öhm mehr USB braucht man wenn man nen Normalbestand hat nicht. Aber kann halt auch nicht schaden.

Das Gigabyte hat die bessere Spannungsversorgung mit 8 echten Phasen gegenüber dem Asus Board mit nur 4 gedoppelt auf 8. Von daher ist das Gigabyte vorzuziehen, was den Ripple auf die CPU anbelangt. Besseres OC wirst du mit keinem der beiden haben. Die haben beid so großzügig ausgelegte VRMs das genug Saft durchkommt, ohne die CPU zu limitieren unter normalen Kühlmethoden.

Ein Unterschied wäre das das Asus Board ne DTS Lizenz bei hat. Wenn du etwa ne Stereoanlage über 1x S/PDIF (optisch) anschließt wäre da ne Schnittstelle vorhanden mit entsprechender Software für digitalen Audiodatenaustausch.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

Das Gigabyte Gaming 5 würde ich dir empfehlen. Alles weiter hat IIuBabe bereits erwähnt^^


----------



## Ion (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

Du könntest dir auch dieses Board mal ansehen:
ASRock Z97 Pro4 (90-MXGTS0-A0UAYZ)

OC ist beim 4790K ohne WaKü ohnehin nur bis ~4.7GHz möglich, sofern man 24/7-Tauglichkeit vorsieht.


----------



## m0bbed (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

Das asus kann kein "Power on by USB", sprich kann nicht per Tastatur oder maus hochfahren. Das musste ich bitter erfahren


----------



## HStrauss (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

Das wird jetzt kein KO Kriterium werden ^^


----------



## IluBabe (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*



Ion schrieb:


> Du könntest dir auch dieses Board mal ansehen:
> ASRock Z97 Pro4 (90-MXGTS0-A0UAYZ)
> 
> OC ist beim 4790K ohne WaKü ohnehin nur bis ~4.7GHz möglich, sofern man 24/7-Tauglichkeit vorsieht.


Nen Z97 Pro4 würde ich ums verrecken nicht auf meine 300€ CPU los lassen, sofern ich sie neu kauf. Ist nicht bös gemeint, aber mit dem Board wird eigentlich eher das Pubilkum um die Pentium Anniversary und i5ks angesprochen. Zudem wenn man wirklich die 4,7GHz rauskitzelt die Spawas doch sehr viel wärme entfalten auf dem Pro4. Asrock hat sich hier schon verbessert gegenüber der letzten Generation von Ivy und Sandy, nur in dem billig Segement ist halt wirklich das ganze auf günstig getrimmt. 

Ich würde mal meinen es wäre ne knappe Kiste, wie im Guide: Einführung in die Spannugnsversorgung unter Punkt 3.3. beschrieben. Das Pro4 hat zwar mit 6 Phasen  zwei mehr als das kleinere Pro3 die Strom liefern, aber das macht den Kohl nicht fett zudem die gedoppelt sind und man nur 3 true Phases hat. Die verbauten Highside: NXP PSMN9R1-30YL Lowside: NXP PSMN5R8-30LL kommen rechnerisch auf nen Output von 109,8A - das sind 10A mehr als beim GA-Z97X-SLI und das Board hat mit 100A im Vergleich seine Probs gehabt allerdings sind die Asrock Spawas ne Spur wärmer und das Kühlkonzept des Pro3/4 nicht das Beste. Kurzum kann ich mir vorstellen das beim oc unter Luft da das gleiche Prob auftritt wie bei dem genannten GA-Z97X-SLI. Und deshalb ist die Kombo aus meiner Sicht abzulehnen.


----------



## Ion (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

Ich hab zwar nur die Hälfte von dem verstanden was du mir sagen willst, allerdings kann ich nur von meinen eigenen Erfahrungen berichten. Ich hatte ein AsRock Z77 Pro4 zusammen mit einem 3770K im Einsatz - das düfte etwa der aktuellen Kombi entsprechen. 
Damit trieb ich meine CPU bis 4.5GHz, ohne Probleme bei Stabilität und der Temperatur. Ich bin inzwischen aus ästhetischen Gründen auf ein anderes Board umgestiegen, doch ein Kumpel betreibt mein altes Pro4 ebenfalls mit einer 3770K CPU und dort läuft sie sogar mit 4.7GHz - seit über einem Jahr gibt es da keine Probleme.
Mag sein das eine bessere Versorgung, was die CPU-Phasen angeht, für mehr Stabilität sorgt, allerdings bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage das sich das erst ab einer WaKü und Taktraten jenseits von 4.8GHz lohnt.


----------



## IluBabe (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

"Ich hatte ein AsRock Z77 Pro4 zusammen mit einem 3770K im Einsatz - das düfte etwa der aktuellen Kombi entsprechen. Damit trieb ich meine CPU bis 4.5GHz, ohne Probleme bei Stabilität und der Temperatur." - Das obere ist auch nicht so zu verstehen, dass man nicht übertakten kann. Es geht, nur bekommt man dann mitunter nicht das raus, was die CPU im Stande wäre zu erreichen. Wenn da das Board was du hattest die 4,5GHz mit deiner CPU gemacht hat und mit dem deines Kumpls halt die 4,7Ghz ist das doch schön. Es wäre auf nem anderen Board aus den CPUs dann evtl. mehr rauszuholen.  Oder eben auch nicht, weil:

Es spielen auch andere Faktoren da mit rein wie das Bios an sich. Auch wenn es nicht direkt mit dem Fall hier und deinen Ausführungen zu tun hat wäre da etwa ein Beispiel das Review des ASRock FATAL1TY X99X Killer von JayzTwoCent (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV2E7yZ1axs) - wo etwa das Board OC für den selben Takt auf dem Asrock Board die 1.308V braucht und 1.34V auf seinem davor genutzten Asus WS um stabil zu laufen. Selbst wenn man die Spannungen etc. manuell einstellt, kann es durchaus solche Unterschiede geben das bei selber Spannung auf dem einen Board die CPU stabil läuft und auf dem nächsten nicht. Kurzum das oc ist sehr individuell und jede CPU macht es mit dem Board zusammen einzigartig. 


Das ist wie die Diskussion um den Ripple. Dramatisiert und ohne Anspruch auf Exaktheit. Ob die CPU ohne OC 25 Jahre mit 8 wahren Phasen oder 20 Jahr über 3 wahre Phasen läuft fällt nicht auf. Wenn man oc drauf gibt und sich damit die Lebenszeit bei 8 wahren Phase auf 21 Jahre runterbricht und bei 3 Phasen auf 12 Jahre ist es auch kein Beinbruch, weil die Hardware dann schon so veraltet ist, dass sie eh ersetzt wurde mit einem neuen System bevor die 12 Jahre erreicht würden. Wohl nochmal gesagt das ist nen fiktives Beispiel. - Wenn da die deutsche Mentalität die nach Sicherheit giert durchkommt, ist das halt nicht aufzuhalten. Letztendlich muss jeder abwägen was er erreichen will und ggf. ob er ein Sicherheitspolster mag. Ich würde meine Highend CPU nicht auf den Boards der Einsteigerklasse betreiben. Deswegen rate ich davon ab. Letzen endes sprechen wir Empfehlungen aus, und dann kann man sich dem anschließen als Hilfesuchender. Es gibt da halt verschiedene Meinungen. Nicht zuletzt könnte man auchPech haben mit nem 200€ Board und dreht dann 2 bis 3 Runden durch RMA - wo jemand anderer nie Zicken hatte mit seinem 80€ Board.


----------



## HStrauss (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

Würde das Gigabyte Mainboard zu diesem System passen?
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K)
1 x G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX)
1 x Zotac GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-90101-10P)
1 x iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU, 24" (XB2483HSU-B1)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094)
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)


----------



## IluBabe (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

klar doch.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*



Ion schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar nur die Hälfte von dem verstanden was du mir sagen willst, allerdings kann ich nur von meinen eigenen Erfahrungen berichten. Ich hatte ein AsRock Z77 Pro4 zusammen mit einem 3770K im Einsatz - das düfte etwa der aktuellen Kombi entsprechen.
> Damit trieb ich meine CPU bis 4.5GHz, ohne Probleme bei Stabilität und der Temperatur. Ich bin inzwischen aus ästhetischen Gründen auf ein anderes Board umgestiegen, doch ein Kumpel betreibt mein altes Pro4 ebenfalls mit einer 3770K CPU und dort läuft sie sogar mit 4.7GHz - seit über einem Jahr gibt es da keine Probleme.
> Mag sein das eine bessere Versorgung, was die CPU-Phasen angeht, für mehr Stabilität sorgt, allerdings bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage das sich das erst ab einer WaKü und Taktraten jenseits von 4.8GHz lohnt.



Mit einem Standard Luftkühler wirst du kein Z97 Board an die Grenze bringen.
Erst darüber trennt sich das dann aber ich denke dass der TS das nicht beabsichtigt.
Daher schließe ich mich deiner Meinung an.
Entscheidend ist eher die Ausstattung. Einfach nach der gewünschten schauen und dann ist es egal ob Asus, Asrock, Gigabyte oder MSI drauf steht oder ob es 100€ oder 160€ kostet.


----------



## Stread (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

Würde denn das Gigabyte Gaming 5 (oder 7)  auch für SLI geeignet sein? Theoretisch ja, weiß wer was praktisches?


----------



## IluBabe (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*



Stread schrieb:


> Würde denn das Gigabyte Gaming 5 (oder 7)  auch für SLI geeignet sein? Theoretisch ja, weiß wer was praktisches?


Jepp SLI/CF ist bei beiden möglich.

 Im übrigen bloß weil ne größere Zahl da steht bedeudet es nicht das es besser wäre, wenn man es auf das P/L runterbricht.


----------



## SHOKK (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

Sehr empfehlenswert ist Asus Hero VII. Sehr geiles Teil.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

Uff...alle reden die ganze Zeit über Phasen, OC und Kühlung.
Was ist mit der Ausstattung? In dem Punkt kann ich meinem vorredner Treshold nur zustimmen.

Bisher hat niemand folgendes beachtet:

- RAM Kompatibilität
- Gewährleistung und Reparatur/Austauschzeiten
-  Anschlüsse
- Erweiterbarkeit

Das sind finde ich wichtigere Punkte als OC. Mal im ernst...vielleicht will der TE ja gar kein OC betreiben?

Die frage ist, braucht der TE vielleicht etwas, zum Beispiel einen Seriellen Port oder eine MB mit PS2 Anschlüssen?
Das Gaming 5 hat soweit ich weiß keine und wenn man noch eine PS2 Tastatur hat (was ich an dieser stelle nicht weiß) dann bringt ihm das Board recht wenig.


----------



## SHOKK (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

Gigabyte Z97 Gaming 5 hat die Anschlüsse


----------



## ile (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

Asus.

Besseres Uefi

Bessere Lüftersteuerung


----------



## Nottulner (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

Nimm das Board was dir am meisten zusagt. Habe ich auch so gemacht. Wobei bei mir Geld keine Rolle gespielt hat


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

Hast du dich für ein MB entschieden @TE.


----------



## Peterik (25. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

Hallo zusammen,
ich stehe vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung. Suche für meinen 4770k ein möglichst günstiges z97 Board mit ausreichend guter Spannungsversorgung um mit einem Macho als Kühler noch übertakten zu können.
Nach nun drei Tagen Recherche im Netz über dieses dämliche Phasengedöns bin ich eigentlich auch nicht viel schlauer, da es ja eben scheinbar doch nicht nur auf die Anzahl der "echten" Phasen ankommt, sondern auch auf die qualität der verbauten Mosfets etc.
Daher sind jetzt bei mir folgende Boards in die engere Auswahl gekommen:
ASRock Z97 Extreme4 und Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5
Wobei das ASRock 6 echte Phasen hat, und das Gigabyte 8. 
Allerdings soll laut diesem Test:
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 im Test
so wie ich das sehe das ASRock dennoch die bessere Spannungsversorgung besitzen. Allerdings liest man immer wieder von Bootloops oder ähnlichen Bootproblemen bei dem ASRock, daher bin ich total unschlüssig.

Vielleicht hat Jemand von Euch persönliche Erfahrungen und könnte mir bei der Entscheidungsfindung helfen.

Gruß
Peterik


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

Willkommen im Forum Peterik.

Sei doch bitte so nett und mach einen eigenen Thread auf. Wäre unfair gegenüber dem TE hier und wir verlieren hier nicht den Überblick.
In deinem Thread wird dir dann auch geholfen


----------



## DasHolz (27. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

letztens noch beim bekannten das Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 mit einem 4770k verbaut läuft alles top und bin vom bios positiv überrascht
nutze unter dem 4790k selber ein z87 ftw von evga (wurde mit dem vorhin genannten 4770k geflasht)
beide cpus sind ganz gut oct der 4770k auf 4,4 und der 4790k auf 4,6


----------



## Bergmeister (2. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den i7 4790k Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 oder ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer*

Hallo zusammen,
hoffe es ist in Ordnung, dass ich mich hier dran hänge, da ich genau vor der gleichen Frage stehe. Eigentlich war ich mir mit dem ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer schon sicher, aber dann habe ich mitbekommen dieses hat kein Wake on USB (kein muss aber mein Rechner steht etwas schwer zugänglich und daher ist es sehr praktisch) hat.
Für Hobby OC (Takt etwas erhöhen und DDR3 2400), Audio über SPDIF zu AV-Receiver, HDMI auch ohne Grafikkarte und für später mal M.2 dürfte es sich wohl ziemlich egal sein welches man nimmt? Mag halt das Bios von Asus, weswegen es bisher immer die erste Wahl war.
Gruss,
BM


----------

